# Xombrero/webkit for i386



## shepper (May 7, 2015)

When I use www/xombrero in Debian and OpenBSD i386 systems, it crashes readily.  The more complex the content, the sooner it crashes.  I'm debating trying it in 10.1/i386.  Anyone having success running webkit based browsers in i386 FreeBSD?


----------



## Juanitou (May 7, 2015)

I've been using www/vimb (recently split into www/vimb-gtk2 and www/vimb-gtk3) for some light things and I like it, but it is also very easy to crash it when using the command line.


----------

